
IPhone 3GS JavaScript Performance Blows Away Rivals, Approaches MacBook Speed - gibsonf1
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/24/iphone-3gs-javascript-performance-blows-away-rivals-approaches-macbook-speed/?awesm=tcrn.ch_4b2&utm_campaign=techcrunch&utm_content=techcrunch-autopost&utm_medium=tcrn.ch-twitter&utm_source=twitter.com
======
pmjordan
"Approaches MacBook Speed"? It's 12x slower. That's like saying "bicycles
approach speed of TGV" (25 vs 300km/h) when comparing them to walking.

~~~
tjogin
If 12x slower than safari, that means it's probably already faster than IE7.
So maybe it isn't approaching _Macbook_ speed, but it is approaching, or
meeting, desktop browser speeds.

------
igorgue
I'm really tired of MG Siegler's posts he is far from accurate on his
statements (even about Twitter), HN please add a author field.

------
sounddust
If it's 12x slower than Safari on a MacBook, I bet it's already faster than
IE, which would be impressive.

~~~
mdasen
So, as a curiosity, I decided to run the SunSpider benchmarks on my MacBook
Pro 2.4GHz 4GB RAM machine. Safari fared better at 1.1 sec. Firefox 3.5RC hit
1.4 sec. Then I downloaded Firefox 2. 13.2 sec for Firefox 2 on my MacBook
Pro. So, the Phone 3GS might not hit MacBook speed with Safari, but it fares
very well against a browser that many of us used not so long ago.

It isn't like Firefox 2 is some terrible browser and since Firefox 2 is
handily able to execute the JavaScript contained in most pages on a MacBook
Pro, it stands to reason that JavaScript performance shouldn't be a barrier on
the iPhone on current generation web stuff. Granted, I'm sure Google and
others would like to push the envelope, but it's good to see that mobile
browsers aren't so behind.

~~~
Raphael
Why on earth would you install Firefox 2? Firefox 3 has been out for a year,
and 3.5 is a release candidate.

------
gvsyn
Interestingly though, a casual browse through the Pre's software that Palm
have so far put up shows it's using the webkit engine from Safari3.2. With the
various iPhone hardware and software combos present, it gets a bit more
interesting. The original 3G with the numerous js and render engine
improvments keeping pace with the superior on the hardware front Pre. With
firmware 2.2 (probably) using the same Safari 3.2 engine as the Pre, it gets a
pasting from the hardware improvements.

------
andreyf
Also impressive is that the improvement in speed from the software upgrade is
only a tiny bit less than the improvement in speed from hardware...

